# Prepaid Visa debit card on One4All vouchers



## Up Rovers (24 Jan 2021)

Have a digital €500 credit on One4All digital card.  I was hoping that I would be able to order some home heating oil by using the €500.  When I search on the One4All site they  do not appear to have any oil companies signed up to their scheme.

I did search Google and came across this thread on Boards which would lead one to believe that you can use it as a Virtual Visa.  

"If its a one 4 all gift card, log on to website and change it to their virtual visa and away you go. You can spend it anywhere online that accepts visa "

On the other hand when I read the One4All site it leads me to believe that its just the very same as going into a shop where they take the vouchers.  The company have to be signed up to the scheme.

So can anyone tell me if they have been able to use the credit in this manner by just treating it as a Prepaid Visa debit?

Thanks.


----------



## vandriver (24 Jan 2021)

That post was from nearly 8 years ago.


----------



## Ordinary User (25 Jan 2021)

it used to work few years back, i.e. you could use virtual visa card where you couldn't us one4all voucher. I tried that recently to move funds to revolut, and tried paying for bins - it didn't work. I got an error: there was an issue with your card.


----------



## Up Rovers (25 Jan 2021)

Thanks for that.  Pity really.  Would have been so handy.

One4All appear to be very busy at the moment as rang today and had to hang up eventually as left on hold.  e-mails taking 3 business day reply.  Don't imagine they will have a positive reply but sure worth a try.

Has anyone used the digital card in Specsavers?


----------



## Ravima (28 Jan 2021)

and don't forget that if you don't spend it all within 12 months, they eat a monthly fee!


----------



## Alkers86 (29 Jan 2021)

And you can only spend a maximum of €50 in each transaction online


----------



## candor (29 Jan 2021)

I received one as a gift recently and faced the same issue. I gave up as every site I tried it on shows the same invalid card number error. 

I loaded it onto the oneforall app on my phone and spent every cent as part of the larger transaction to make sure it got used. Cash is still king for monetary gifts like this.


----------



## Peanuts20 (29 Jan 2021)

Alkers86 said:


> And you can only spend a maximum of €50 in each transaction online



which is an absolute pain in the posterior. very hard to spend large ones online


----------



## RedOnion (29 Jan 2021)

One idea to use these - if you use JustEat for takeaways, load the money into your account. There may be others that also accept one4all.


----------



## Up Rovers (30 Jan 2021)

Specsavers say that they can take the One4All but just wondering if they fully understood when I mentioned  a digital card during phone enquiry.  Is it possible to register on-line and then use the digital card in Specsavers?  Anyone able to confirm if the digital card can be used in a shop for a sum of a few hundred euro?


----------



## Sidcon (30 Jan 2021)

Tesco also take it on their credit card terminal once you use the app, easier to spend every penny


----------



## peemac (30 Jan 2021)

One 4 all charge retailers 10% , commission. This is actually 12.1% net for retailers that sell goods with 21% vat as commission is charged on the gross selling price.
They will of course do deals with larger retailers

So no chance of a low margin business like oil taking them.


Online spending is limited to €50 unless you have confirmed identity with their app and have a digital card.


----------

